# Acer 8930g Battery Charging issue



## Hirorir (Apr 22, 2011)

I've recently gotten a replacement battery for my 8930g. When I put it in, however, Windows reads it as 0% available (plugged in, charging).
When I unplug AC power, it runs on battery, and windows reads it as having 0% battery (which it obviously does not have). When I shut down on battery power, the unit does not completely turn off after Windows shuts down (black screen, but LEDs are still on).
Any fixes out there?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

when you first start the computer, look for instructions on which key to press to get into Setup. Might be F2, F10, delete or something like that. Look around the power or battery settings and see of there's anything called Battery Calibration. If so, run it. If not, check your owner's manual and see if there's a way to calibrate the battery in Windows.


----------



## Hirorir (Apr 22, 2011)

There isn't a battery calibration option available in the BIOS, nor does acer provide any information as to how to calibrate the battery. One of their techs told me to calibrate as well, so I discharged the battery fully, and booted after connecting AC power.
I still receive the same error.

The laptop's LED indicator is orange, indicating that the battery is charging - however, it never turns green to indicate that it is fully charged. When AC power is unplugged, it starts blinking orange, indicating low battery power.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Go into Control Panel and Power Settings. Turn off hibernation and turn off all power management settings so nothing turns off or goes into a power saving mode. Disconnect the AC source and let the computer drain the battery. Once it's almost completely drained, restart Windows and tap F8 until you come to the Advanced boot menu. Leave it there till the battery dies and it shuts off.

Recharge the battery and see where your levels are. You can repeat the process again if you want. Once calibration is finished, turn hibernation back on and adjust your power settings.


----------



## Hirorir (Apr 22, 2011)

The battery no longer seems to hold charge. When I unplug AC power to allow the battery to drain, my laptop shuts off in about half a second.


----------



## Hirorir (Apr 22, 2011)

I checked the charge voltages of both my batteries. My original battery, charged at 100% (but at less than 40% original capacity), is about 16.0v, where the new battery is being read with a charge capacity of 12.5v.

Both are labeled as 14.8v batteries though.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

If you have a voltmeter, check the output of your power supply. The voltage will be labeled on a sticker on the power supply.


----------



## Hirorir (Apr 22, 2011)

The power supply reads 19v on the label, but unfortunately I don't have a small enough pin (on the voltmeter) to directly check the voltage.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

You can use a paper clip. As long as the PS plug doesn't have an additional center pin and you don't let it touch the outer sleeve/ground.


----------



## Hirorir (Apr 22, 2011)

It reads 18.9v


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry Hirorir, I'm out of ideas.


----------



## leggera16 (Jan 14, 2012)

Im guessing you bought a cheap chinese copy battery? I have tried two batteries now. one from ebay and one from Battery-Supplier | High Quality Replacement Laptop batteries,Notebook battery packs, camera battery, camcorder batteries. both would not charge.

Both fitted both would discharge but neither would charge. I read somewhere that acer used at least three different battery circuits on this one model. I guess if you buy a genuine acer it will charge ok.

I did specify well before purchase my exact model and variant of battery including my batteries ID code and mentioned this issue but I still got one that wasnt compatible. 

Im now testing out the customer service of that website and have already not been very helpful. Just asked more questions.


----------

